# cue word for head tilt?



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone have a really cute idea for a cue word for a head tilt?
It's everyone's favorite "trick" that meets Skylar, and I think it'd be awesome to pair it with a funny/cute word. 

ideas?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine do it constantly lol back n forth head tilt all day but you could say "head check" haha for a cue word?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

A friend of mine only has to say "coconut" to his GSD for the head tilt. Works every time.
Gunner tilts his head when I say "do ya". Like in "do ya wanna go out"?
Doesn't matter what I follow the "do ya" with, his head tilts.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax does it when I have conversations with him. I think it just depends on my tone. 
It's pretty good therapy... If I've had a bad day I discuss my problems with him... Once I've talked about it and made myself feel stupid for talking to the dog and watched him be cute, I feel better


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Jax does it when I have conversations with him. I think it just depends on my tone.
> It's pretty good therapy... If I've had a bad day I discuss my problems with him... Once I've talked about it and made myself feel stupid for talking to the dog and watched him be cute, I feel better


That's what mine do lol even if I am talking to my husband, they are cocking the head . Silly little dogs


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

lol, Skylar does it during convo's with me too hahaha. 
She does it big time for the words Maggie, Baseball, Beach and Grammy. 
I thought it'd be cute to pair it with a single funny word, for when strangers want to meet her so they aren't scared of her haha.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

haha I LOVE the head tilt!!! Ipurposely keep talking to Stoli to see if he will go back and forth with it and I think he finally figured it out as now we're having ten min conversations jjust so I can see his head tilt both directions....and I agree it usually goes along the lines of "do ya wanna" a he knows that means he's getting something or going somewhere


----------

